# Shot down golden balloon. The present disappeared.



## OTMatt (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw the golden balloon and out of sheer excitement I shot it down quickly. The problem is the balloon was over the town hall and the grassy region around the town hall was covered by flowers, fences, and stone roads. It had no place to go and just disappeared.

Does anyone know if it will come back later? I spent the whole day waiting for a second golden balloon to appear but none ever did...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

have you shot down _any_ other balloons since?


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> have you shot down _any_ other balloons since?



About 8 or so


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

well either this was some serious oversight on nintendo's part and you're sol unless nintendo updates it again to continuously spawn the golden slingshot diy balloon until it's claimed or you need to shoot down 300 more now, I'm guessing


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> well either this was some serious oversight on nintendo's part and you're sol unless nintendo updates it again to continuously spawn the golden slingshot diy balloon until it's claimed or you need to shoot down 300 more now, I'm guessing



Well that sucks...


----------



## CowKing (Apr 19, 2020)

Wait, the golden balloon doesn't respawn??


----------



## BluePing (Apr 19, 2020)

Wait whatttt if the golden balloon doesn’t respawn that would be very fair at all


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 19, 2020)

After I shot down 300 ballons I did not receive a golden balloon instantly. Most likely because I entered a building just after I got the necessary amount when I heard a ballon, so it despawned (though it could have been another one). It took a few days to get another golden one but not 300 more balloons, fortunately. At least it didn't feel like another 300.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 19, 2020)

On one hand it would make sense that it would respawn until you claim the DIY, on the other hand that would mean you could farm them, so you're probably screwed..
Nintendo generally would rather screw over a couple players than allow potential exploits from what I've seen.

But keep us updated, they might have been smart enough to tell if the present was destroyed, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 19, 2020)

i've never gotten a golden balloon but i managed to get the receipe for golden slingshot... what's in the golden balloon?


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 19, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i've never gotten a golden balloon but i managed to get the receipe for golden slingshot... what's in the golden balloon?


The recipe for the golden slingshot. It is supposed to be your 301st ballon. Depending on the lighting/weather/time it might look like a yellow one.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> On one hand it would make sense that it would respawn until you claim the DIY, on the other hand that would mean you could farm them, so you're probably screwed..


I'd figure "claimed" would just mean had the diy card present you shot down in your inventory

what you do after that with it is up to you, but if you get rid of or give to someone else, it won't spawn another


Underneath The Stars said:


> i've never gotten a golden balloon but i managed to get the receipe for golden slingshot... what's in the golden balloon?


golden slingshot diy


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah it sucks when a present disappears. It needs an empty spot nearby to land on. Otherwise it'd just go.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd figure "claimed" would just mean had the diy card present you shot down in your inventory
> 
> what you do after that with it is up to you, but if you get rid of or give to someone else, it won't spawn another
> 
> golden slingshot diy


No, because you could just not pick up the present, I think shooting down the present is the claim, but we'll see if OP does get another one.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> No, because you could just not pick up the present, I think shooting down the present is the claim, but we'll see if OP does get another one.


ok fair. shot down and present didn't despawn

after that, is up to you what you do with it


----------



## cheezu (Apr 19, 2020)

Am I the only one not as excited about the golden tools anymore knowing that they're still going to be breakable.
I'd rather invest my golden nuggets into something more permanent.

It still sucks though that you missed out on the recipe. I hope it re-spawns for you soon.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm almost positive I missed my first gold balloon, and after several days a new gold balloon spawned. I'm sure you'll get another, just keep an ear out and understand it may take a couple days to turn up. 

It took 4 or 5 days for me to see another, but I think the fact that it happened in the middle of balloon hell (Bunny week) made me miss a few spawns.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 19, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> The recipe for the golden slingshot. It is supposed to be your 301st ballon. Depending on the lighting/weather/time it might look like a yellow one.





LambdaDelta said:


> golden slingshot diy



oh i actually got mine for like the 10th time since my 300th balloon, because i remember going inside the museum. maybe i missed it. then i probably mistook that gold for yellow because i don't remember seeing a golden balloon.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

(Nevermind, I re-read the post. Ignore this)


----------



## Pickler (Apr 19, 2020)

This is the first I've heard of this occurring. Be sure to update us with results so we'll know!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

People are saying that it takes a little bit for a new one to respawn so just keep at it! Hopefully you see one soon.


----------



## Restin (Apr 19, 2020)

This happened to me yesterday too. I shot down a balloon and the present fell between 2 beach/pool chairs we have set up. I picked up both items hoping the present was invisibly attached to them somehow, but that wasn’t the case. It vanished


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 19, 2020)

It re appears after 300 more is what happened to a friend of mine.


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm glad this is not a permanent thing (unless shooting it down counts as redeemed)

Gonna have to spend another month popping balloons.


----------



## Mayorpanda (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey, I was JUST gonna make a post about how my friend missed her golden ballon as it flew over shore but she ended up having another golden balloon spawn about 4days later


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd have quit without saving

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Dacroze said:


> The recipe for the golden slingshot. It is supposed to be your 301st ballon. Depending on the lighting/weather/time it might look like a yellow one.



Nah, for me it was about the 318th balloon


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 19, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Nah, for me it was about the 318th balloon


After the update that enabled the spawn after the 300 ballon bug was fixed a lot of people reported that their first ballon, the 301st one, was the golden one, so I assume it will spawn after you hit the 300 and if you miss it it will respawn.. eventually. Maybe you missed it and it respawned rather quickly for you or did you not miss a single ballon after hitting 300? I don't say it's definitely the 301st one but it appeared to be from the reports. Or Nintendo made a special case because of the bug.


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 19, 2020)

So is there any way of checking how many balloons you've shot down?


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 19, 2020)

It should spawn again since you dont have the diy saved to your learned recipes. If not contact nintendo and see what they say or buy the recipe from someone else.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 19, 2020)

kindakooky said:


> So is there any way of checking how many balloons you've shot down?


It’s a Nook Miles milestone, it’ll give you the amount out of 300 on your stamp page


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

Uhhhh.... I shot down my 300th balloon on 1.1.0... haven't seen a gold one yet. Does it respawn until I shoot one or did I miss it forever?


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 20, 2020)

Apollyna said:


> Uhhhh.... I shot down my 300th balloon on 1.1.0... haven't seen a gold one yet. Does it respawn until I shoot one or did I miss it forever?



It probably spawned in and disappeared when you went indoors. Supposedly you have to wait 4 days or so before it shows up again. The bad thing is it might spawn into the sky without you knowing and then you go indoors causing it to despawn.

I'm on day 2 without sight of the golden balloon, constantly scanning the skies right now.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> After the update that enabled the spawn after the 300 ballon bug was fixed a lot of people reported that their first ballon, the 301st one, was the golden one, so I assume it will spawn after you hit the 300 and if you miss it it will respawn.. eventually. Maybe you missed it and it respawned rather quickly for you or did you not miss a single ballon after hitting 300? I don't say it's definitely the 301st one but it appeared to be from the reports. Or Nintendo made a special case because of the bug.



I hit 300 balloons during bunny day, so I did not get the golden balloon until after the patch. So definitely not 301st for everyone.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 20, 2020)

I just got mine about five minutes ago. Took extra care where I shot it for exactly this reason. I was even in the worst possible spot on my island...surrounded by two waterfalls, standing on a tiny strip of land. I had to run a little bit further east...and even then, I was on my beach between a waterfall and the sea. Lol.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 20, 2020)

You could check your bin not sure if it spawns in there and if that’s a thing and I got mine on the 301 balloon after the patch was applied


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I hit 300 balloons during bunny day, so I did not get the golden balloon until after the patch. So definitely not 301st for everyone.


Yeah same for me, I hit 300 balloons during bunny day before the patch. But before the patch there wouldn't even spawn a 301st balloon for most people and once the patch hit the golden one was their first ballon to spawn. A friend that reached 300 ballons shot after the patch also got the golden one as her 301st. That's why I assumed you probably missed your initial golden ballon or were you one of those lucky few who still were able to get ballons after they reached 300 ballons shot down before the patch?


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 21, 2020)

It showed up right now. Panic averted.

So yeah I guess it takes about 4 days for the golden balloon to reappear.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 21, 2020)

@OTMatt - I was about to offer to craft you a golden slingshot, but I am glad that you can now craft your own  

If anyone else would like me to make them a golden slingshot, send me a PM. If you provide me with the materials, I will craft for free.


----------

